

ZumoDrive (YC S07) Is a Silver Lining In 'Cloud' Storage - keevon
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704107104574572002476586722.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_RIGHTTopCarousel

======
elblanco
The real question seems to be "how is this different than dropbox?"

Looks like they are targeting it more as a way to share data among a myriad of
devices, like PCs and Smartphones, vs. dropbox's more limited focus on just
PCs.

------
almost
I don't understand how "You have to remember to put all your files in a
special folder" (Dropbox) is much different than "You have to remember to put
all your files on a special drive".

~~~
grourk
He was most likely referring to the ZumoDrive "folder linking" feature, where
you can link an existing folder on your system with ZumoDrive, instead of
moving it.

~~~
almost
Ok, that makes sense. It was just the way he wrote it looked like he was
comparing having a special drive letter with having a special folder which
didn't make any sense.

Being able to use arbitrary folders is indeed a very useful feature. I'm on
Linux so I've just been using symlinks but on Windows I can see it's pretty
vital to have it built into the software.

------
dfragnito
The marginal cost for storing a unit of data must be close to zero after the
initial storage space is consumed. Or am I missing something? If that is true
then why do the monthly costs not go down, assuming that the same amount of
data is stored. Ok there is bandwith and disk I/O cost If I access the data,
but if I just use it for archiving purposes these services are way over
priced(even S3). There is the the off site aspect but that can be solved with
a little ingenuity, two USB devices, a friend, some encryption, and the
Internet.

------
Ennis
These services are so expensive! I use jungledisk right now and it's dirt
cheap compared to the rest.

------
Tichy
Will it be possible to play Spaceward Ho! with this? Dropbox wouldn't sync the
game file because it was "in use".

Spaceward Ho! 4 (for PC) has this ancient networking code: it communicates
with the other players via a file on a network share.

